# Spurs vs. Grizzlies (preseason)



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

How do you guys think SA will fair against the Grizzlies?

PG Jwill/T.Parker Tie
SG J.Posey/ E.Ginobili Id say Spurs by a lil
SF M.Miller/Bowen Grizz
PF P.Gasol/Duncan Spurs
C L.Wright/Nesterovic Spurs

Bench: Memphis


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

spurs will win! big game from Tony!!!!


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

> Bench: Memphis


WTF!?

SA has propbably the "DEEPEST" bench in the NBA.

Coming off the Bench:

Malik Rose
Ron Mercer
Hedo 
Robert Horry
AC
Kevin Willis


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> 
> 
> WTF!?
> ...


And then Memphis has:

Stromile Swift
Big Jake
Shane Battier
Wesley Person
Troy Bell

I don't see SA as being one of the deepest, and Kevin Willis should not be on there. Memphis is a bit more athletic


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Hedo
Malik
Horry
Mercer
AC
Willis

ALL PROVEN PLAYERS!

For the Grizz, you listed players that were on other teams IR last year.

The only player you could list as being better than someone from the Spurs bench is Battier... but even then, that's cutting it.

Griz with a deep bench or better bench....


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> Hedo
> Malik
> Horry
> ...


They are all proven because they have had time to prove themselves, Horry, Mercer, AC, and Willis are all experienced players. The Grizzlies are young. Just because another team has a player on the IR doesn't mean there not good enough. And you mean to tell me you would have Kevin Willis or Robert Horry over Stromile Swift and Big Jake?


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

*The answer*

to the original question is: the Grizzlies will likely lose. The Grizzlies left Memphis Monday evening, and have only been in Paris for a day. The Spurs have been in Paris for at least 4 days. I think jetlag will be too much for the Grizz as San Antonio has had more time to become acclimated. I hope I'm wrong, but I think it will be a factor.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Memphis 93, San Antonio 105*

October 8, 2003

PARIS (AP) -- Frenchman Tony Parker scored 19 points as the NBA champion San Antonio Spurs opened their exhibition season with a 105-93 victory Wednesday night over the Memphis Grizzlies. 

Two-time league MVP Tim Duncan added 18 points as the Spurs played for the first time since beating New Jersey to win the title last spring. Spaniard Pau Gasol led Memphis with 17 points 

The Bercy arena, packed to its 14,480 capacity, was engulfed in a roar when Parker was introduced. He's the only Frenchman with an NBA championship ring. 

``For me, this is as exciting as an NBA playoff match,'' Parker said. ``I may never have a chance to play in my hometown of Paris as an NBA champion ever again.'' 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2003100829


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> How do you guys think SA will fair against the Grizzlies?
> 
> PG Jwill/T.Parker Tie
> ...


IMO Jason Williams is better than Tony Parker


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Spurs vs. Grizzlies (preseason)*



> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> 
> 
> IMO Jason Williams is better than Tony Parker


I agree with you on that -- Williams is a top 10 PG, and Parker isn't there yet. He's improving, definitely, but not yet.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

it doesnt matter that williams is a better point, i think parker fits in with the spurs better. also duncan dominates in the post so easily the grizz didnt have a chance. also rasho dominates at the center


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Did any of you see Parker schooling JWill today?

He evern went BETWEEN JWILL'S LEGS!

Also, he had 19 points.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Last season:

Tony Parker
82 Games 33.8 MPG 2.41 Turnovers 15.5 PPG

JWill
76 Games 31.7 MPG 2.21 Turnovers 12.1 PPG 


Also, Jason has NEVER avg. more than 14 points a game in his five seasons.

Tony's already did that his second year in.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

You forgot the most important stat for a PG, assists:

TP - 5.3 APG

JWill - 8.3 APG

And Jason averaged 14.8 PPG in his 4th season.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

> You forgot the most important stat for a PG, assists:
> 
> TP - 5.3 APG
> 
> JWill - 8.3 APG


Yeah, two totally different offenses... try again.




> And Jason averaged 14.8 PPG in his 4th season.


Yeah, I don't see a 15. Oh... you're rounding up... :angel:

Then we'll try it again.

Tony avg. 16 points last year... Jason has NEVER avg. 16 points a game.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't see a 15. Oh... you're rounding up... :angel:
> ...



Yeah, two totally different offenses... try again. :yes:


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, two totally different offenses... try again. :yes:


Yeah, JWill has a low post big man he 9 out of 10 times has to pass to first... Right?

Get out of here with that be nice 

Tony is BETTER than Jason Williams... BOTTOM-****ING-LINE.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Parker completely schoolled JWill yesturday.

He made incredible crossover moves, one of them between JWll legs!!!

Scored one three pointer out of one of them, then another incredible move where he dribbled past three guys and then penetrated and schooled Outlaw that came to reject him, just scored in the paint from the left arm ...

Parker is class.

Carter and Rasho both had good games, Carter made two georgious alley hoop passes, one of them to Ginolibi was awesome.


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

Yeah, Parker completely outplayed JWill yesterday...:yes: 

But we just can't say that one of them is definitely better than another...

They're very different kind of players. 

While Williams is pure point guard(I mean Pure Crazy At Times PG ), Parker is shoot-first mentality guard - he's lightning quick and shoot way better than Jason, but doesn't posses real playmaking skills IMO.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

What were JKidd passing skills at 21?

I mean beeing such an extraodinary dribbler and such a great shooter at 21...
JKidd himself said he was (Parker) a way better player than Kidd himself at the same age.

Parker skills will go up and I guarantee you at about 25 he'll have 8 apg, scoring 25.
Check out no point guard does that, do I have to remind you Parker shot 45% at 20 in nba?

How many PG's ever set up these scoring numbers? Prob only one, Magic Jonhson, but he was way taller.

There is a reason why Magic is such a fan of Tony Parker.
Keep underating him he'll scholl Payton and others once again !


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

As I said Tony is a great dribbler and shooter with great speed. No question.

As for his passing ability - is not like I'm saying that he's poor passer(not the great one, though), it's all about his mentality, playing style. He just prefer to shoot than pass. That's what we called shoot-first mentality PG, right?

As for Tony averaging 25ppg at 25. How you can guarantee such things, huh?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Magic said that, and he hardly gets wrong on predictions.


----------

